# Tach not working!!! Please help!!



## OkieFarmer (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have an old 90s Massey Ferguson 390 shuttle. I was using to plow yesterday and all of the sudden, the tachometer stopped working! Nothing else happened. No lights, engine troubles, nothing. Just the tach stopped. Can someone please try and figure it out. I would like to continue using the tach so I can see what rpm to see it at for my planter. Thanks.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The 390 came in multiple variations. Some had a mechanical tach, some were electric. Hard to tell from here which type you might have.


----------



## OkieFarmer (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m sorry it’s a 481! I misread the number. Maybe this clarifies something.


----------

